# Delamere forest..



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Went Delamere forest today with the ponies and a friend and her mini..

We had a great day the weather was lovely.. And here are some pics..

Jamie and BB, now that bit may look harsh but.. he is a child in a strange place and the pony is young.. We do the workers in a snaffle but thats in an enclosed ring.. I rode her myself and was shocked how much she is pulling all the time.. so this makes it all a bit lighter for Jamie..









Rosie and Ryan










Bridget and Cerys..










The gang together..









We are off too the beach tomorrow..


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

oh how lovely! 

I used to go riding through Delamere Forest alot when I had my horse, it's only down the road from me!

Nice to see your kids had a great time!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bee112 said:


> oh how lovely!
> 
> I used to go riding through Delamere Forest alot when I had my horse, it's only down the road from me!
> 
> Nice to see your kids had a great time!


That was my first time there.. and yes the kids loved it.. Was a bit shocked that 5 cans of pop and 5 choccie bars cost £7.00


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> That was my first time there.. and yes the kids loved it.. Was a bit shocked that 5 cans of pop and 5 choccie bars cost £7.00


ha ha yes next time take packed lunches! lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bee112 said:


> ha ha yes next time take packed lunches! lol


Defo will thats been decided..


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

there looked like there had a lovely time and the sun was out for you all we are hoping to go out on a long ride on Sunday instead of going to a show i hope the sun will be out for us to and that we have a better Sunday then we had last Sunday when we went to a show and a little boy fell of his pony the boy is in hopl and the pony had to be put down I'm so sad for the family


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

we have been predicted good weather for the weekend "fingers crossed" 

God thats a shame about the little boy and his pony  so sad when things like this happen


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh thats is awful.. I hope the little boy recovers.

RIP pony.


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

great pics...my hubby & I often ride there


----------



## RENITA (Sep 10, 2008)

Delamere Forest or Delamere Forest Park is a forest in the Vale Royal district of Cheshire, England, managed by the Forestry Commission. It includes over 9.5square kilometres (2,300 acres) of mixed deciduous and evergreen forest making it the largest area of woodland in Cheshire. The forest is served by Delamere railway station and also has a visitor centre.
----------------------------
Shine Eric

Guaranteed ROI


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RENITA said:


> Delamere Forest or Delamere Forest Park is a forest in the Vale Royal district of Cheshire, England, managed by the Forestry Commission. It includes over 9.5square kilometres (2,300 acres) of mixed deciduous and evergreen forest making it the largest area of woodland in Cheshire. The forest is served by Delamere railway station and also has a visitor centre.
> ----------------------------
> Shine Eric
> 
> Guaranteed ROI


OK a bit Random..


----------

